# Magazine covers as wallpaper-HELP



## memo (Oct 3, 2008)

I have 100's of New Yorker magazine covers that I want to use to cover the walls and ceiling of our half bath. Can someone tell me what I should use in terms of paste (wallpaper paste) and what I should coat the walls with AFTER the covers are pasted up? As it's the 1/2 bath we don't have to worry about humidity issues.

A friend did this (long since passed away) and it looked wonderful - if you're a New Yorker fan you know how funny some of the covers are!

Help!

Memo


----------



## DeliJen (Oct 3, 2008)

A completely untested theory - Decoupage?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

my first thought was Decoupage too, but on a wall, i think it'd run too much. hmmmmm.... perhaps a spray latex clearcoat in LIGHT layers might do the trick?

DM


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

You need to avoid wetting the paper with paste or top coat. I'd suggest a light coat of spray adhesive on the wall, apply the covers, then spray with an art fixative like that used on pencil and pastel drawings. After that dries it can be finished with a coat or two of clear shellac or poly.
The fixative prevents the paper from getting wet and buckling when you apply the top coat.

Good luck!


----------



## chalk_hill (Oct 6, 2008)

ratherbefishin' said:


> I'd suggest a light coat of spray adhesive on the wall


3M makes a spray on mounting adhesive that you can find in Big Boxes and I have used before with success.


----------



## WendyBoedeker (Oct 30, 2020)

memo said:


> I have 100's of New Yorker magazine covers that I want to use to cover the walls and ceiling of our half bath. Can someone tell me what I should use in terms of paste (wallpaper paste) and what I should coat the walls with AFTER the covers are pasted up? As it's the 1/2 bath we don't have to worry about humidity issues.
> 
> A friend did this (long since passed away) and it looked wonderful - if you're a New Yorker fan you know how funny some of the covers are!
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBoedeker (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello, I am about to put all of my New Yorker covers in a powder room. Did you do this and how did it turn out?! How did you do it?


----------

